# Hive split



## brumer0 (Jan 21, 2015)

What’s the latest I can split a hive? I’m in coastal NC.

I know I wouldn’t be able to harvest honey if I did this.

Thanks!


----------



## TroyT (Jun 24, 2008)

Depends on how much time you have before your bees hunker down for winter (if they do in NC), if you have any extra drawn out frames you could give the split. Some people winter over NUCs. It really depends. Which I admit doesn't help much.


----------



## brumer0 (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you for your thoughts!


----------

